# Pivoter photo iPad 1 ios5



## Pooki (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iPad 1 que j'utilisais surtout dans le cadre de la photographie. En effet, j'ai le lecteur de cartes mémoires pour iPad. Avant d'être sur iOS 5, j'importais mes photos via ce petit module et lors du visionnage il y avait un petit bouton en haut permettant de pivoter les photos pour les mettre dans le bon sens. Depuis la maj en iOS5 je ne peux plus les pivoter, en effet le bouton n'est plus présent. Quelqu'un a t il rencontrer ce problème? Y a t il une solution? Pourquoi ont ils enlevés cette fonction qui est quand même quelque chose de base !!!!

Merci d'avance.


----------

